# KUIU Stalker 500



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Does anyone own this little guy? I'm wondering if it can be used as a kill kit/day pack away from camp?
I'm also looking at the Badlands Pursuit but I worry about the space it takes up in my Summit pack to get TO camp. The Stalker 500 seems small but I worry it being too small for a day away from camp.
Any honest feedback i appreciate.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have it. I had a gift card and didn’t want to spend any money on anything bigger, so decided to try it out. 

It works really well for what is was designed to do. It is not designed to be a stand alone day pack. It is much too small for that, IMO. As for a “kill kit,” if we are talking about the same thing, it would work very well. It will hold game bags, knives, etc. 

It’s designed to be light and small, and it’s just that. If you want a stand alone day pack, you need to go much bigger if you’re like me. Rain gear, jacket/layering, game bags, knives, snacks, water, first aid kit, fire starting kit, etc. Even when I try to go light, I still need more room than the Stalker 500 will give me.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't have it. But I do use the Kuiu 1800. I think Vanilla has the right idea. To hunt responsibly we need to carry so much more stuff that we may never need just so that we return safe in the event of an unfortunate turn of event.

The 1800 carries everything I need and I can shoot accurately with it on (rifle or bow) and you can also put a big fat elk quarter between the pack and frame and pack if needed. Also the compression straps allow you compress it neatly if you find you have unused space.

Not trying to sell you a Kuiu 1800 or any other Kuiu product for that matter. I just think that for most people / situations this is one of those times where it is better to spend the extra dollars the first time and save the upgrade headache. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Without a novel for a reply, I wear KUIU. But I picked up a badlands summit for half off. Always wanted modular, but spent my extra cash on clothing. Wanted to stay warm, can ya blame me? Haha. I'll probably sell my summit for what I paid for it next year and upgrade into Kifaru pack systems. I need a day pack this year however. I'll probably just use something cheap cheaper. 
I was looking at the stalker because I felt the price to be right and I could use it in any pack I chose down the road. 

Everything I have read says KUIU packs aren't nearly as good as their clothing. When I say packs I'm referring to the modular pack systems. That is why I want to go Kifaru, maybe even Exo or Stone Glacier.
Still turned into a novel. Blehhrrp


----------



## Thanar (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello! Great backpack. And, by the way, an excellent jacket with the possibility of heating is suitable for him. I would advise you to pay attention to this review. both on hunting and fishing at certain times of the day and year it is quite cold. And, as you probably know, in many cases it is simply necessary to maintain a stationary body position. He then saves things like the MILWAUKEE HEATED JACKET KIT M12. A separate advantage is that this jacket has the ability to choose which zone will be heated and which will not. It is also worth paying attention to the USB-ability to recharge various devices in extreme conditions, as well as to a spare power source.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

This pack?
https://www.kuiu.com/hunting-multi-day-pack/stalker-500/60027.html#product-overview

If so, Your going to need a bigger boat. Judging by the product video, I already own a pack similar in size, it's called a camelbak ambush, and it doesn't get used much. There is no way this stalker 500 is big enough to use as a hunting daypack for all day usage. Not if you intended to pack everything you should be carrying with you.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I ended up getting a larger size. Probably a little bigger than I need but when the 2200 Ultra weighs less than the 1850 Pro. I figured if the 2200 took a ride in the 6000 Pro (probably little larger than needed as well) then it wouldn't weigh me down as much to hunt from spike on the daily hunts.

I should also mention I have an additional years worth of research and quite a bit more OJT which led me into sticking with KUIU and saving hundreds on the pack vs Kifaru. I also bought my pack system on sale spread throughout the holidays to save even more. 

Now I am debating returning the 550 dollar Chugach rain gear setup I just received. I saved overtime money for quite a while but with the global climate being as it is I have a feeling I could get by with something way cheaper with a lot leftover for other things.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Perfect for bow season. Doesn't get in the way of mobility and agility.


----------

